# Hmm, . . . berry picking time



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Went out tonight to check on the beans and the rest of the garden, . . . took an ice cream pail with me, . . . JIC.

(also had my 1911, . . . JIC)

Found about 2 quarts of black raspberries, . . . took me back to the days of me and mom along the railroad tracks, . . . picking berries and swatting skeeters.

Good memories.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Goose berries growing like crazy here, tart cherries Glowing red.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Goose berries growing like crazy here, tart cherries Glowing red.


You need to send me a big bucket of those cherries, . . .

They make THE best cherry pie.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Blackberries grow wild like weeds on our fence lines.
Mid-May is usually when they're ready to pick, but for whatever reason I've let them go by this year.
Oh, well, the birds and rabbits should be well fed.

I'll get out there some morning in a week or two and cut them way back and wait for next year.
Usually the wife will freeze several gallon zip lock bags and we'll have them with ice cream well into the fall. Not this year.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Strawberries are in full season right now. I've already went to a local farm & picked a bunch for jam and the rest went to the freezer. Hubs has been making smoothies with those and we're almost out. I may have to make another trip to the farm. Right now I don't have enough plants of my own to get more than a snack from, but they are sending out runners to make more plants. It could be another year or two before I have enough of my own, that I won't need to go picking elsewhere. 

Raspberries are just starting to ripen up and I have a pie cherry tree that is also just getting ripe. 

As for blackberries, well they do grow wild and can be evasive so they are my nemesis. I like them for the berries, but hate that they keep trying to take over the yard. They won't ripen for another month or so. 

Blueberries won't be ready either for another month. I did buy 3 plants this year but they are still small. Usually I go to a upick for these as well.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Strawberries are in full season right now. I've already went to a local farm & picked a bunch for jam and the rest went to the freezer. Hubs has been making smoothies with those and we're almost out. I may have to make another trip to the farm. Right now I don't have enough plants of my own to get more than a snack from, but they are sending out runners to make more plants. It could be another year or two before I have enough of my own, that I won't need to go picking elsewhere.
> 
> Raspberries are just starting to ripen up and I have a pie cherry tree that is also just getting ripe.
> 
> ...


I love blackberries as well, but MAN are they invasive... trying to choke out everything else. I can leave for just a few days and the path out back will be blocked already... grows like bamboo.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> I love blackberries as well, but MAN are they invasive... trying to choke out everything else. I can leave for just a few days and the path out back will be blocked already... grows like bamboo.


Yep, I just cleared one side of the yard so I can spray them again, but on the other side there is a huge pile of wood that needs to get cut & stacked and in the meantime the briars are taking it over. Those I will probably pick from when they're ready. By then the most of the wood should be taken care of and we can get in there to clear it out.....AGAIN. UGH. If I didn't have neighbors on both sides to worry about, I'd set fire to the darned things


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One thing I learned about blackberries - only green stems will produce. If they are brown they are done for anything other than aggravation.
So if a section is already brown, cut them down.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

That's just it, they're all green though not all have berries, just briars. It's like a jungle out there


----------

